#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Which are your most favorite songs that tell cool stories?

## Bhavya

Sometimes the stories song tell can be as powerful and moving as any movie or novel could tell us. Do you guys have any favorite songs that tell beautiful and effective stories that make sense?

----------

